# Anyone start their treatment at MD Anderson or Sloan-Kettering?



## kidsabc (Feb 20, 2013)

I was just curious if anyone started their treatment at MD Anderson Sloan...? If so, what was the protocol they had you go through for your thyroid cancer (watching, PT/TT, iodine, etc)? And who were your doctors and did you like them?

Additionally, if anyone else didn't start their treatment at MD or Sloan, but receives treatment there now... what was your experience?

Trying to figure out my thyroid cancer protocol given to me by MD Anderson. Namely, since it is SO opposite the normal TT, suppression therapy, radioactive iodine approach. Wondering if I should get a second opinion from Sloan-Kettering... and would like to see if there is anyone out there with a more passive approach presented by their surgeon or endocrinologist. One that suggested minimal surgery, no RAI, etc...

Thanks!


----------

